# Taylor Phinney to Livestrong



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Taylor Phinney is going to ride for the Livestrong development team next year, with Axel as DS.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

*Link*



bigpinkt said:


> Taylor Phinney is going to ride for the Livestrong development team next year, with Axel as DS.


http://nytimes.com/2008/09/24/sports/othersports/24armstrong.html?_r=1&ref=sports&oref=slogin


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

You know that's interesting. I saw Taylor and Davis riding in Aspen the same weekend as Lance's ride in the 12 hours of Snowmass and just thought it was a coincedence. Now I know more. How cool.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Jeez, that seems weird. Taylor is still an amatuer right? Why wouldn't he stay with JV's development team? I thought he and his dad were close to Vaughters? Is that current develpment team not continuing for next season? 

In other news, Lance rules, thank God he's back. ..................film at 11.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah, starting a development team- what an arrogant jerk!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

The development team is something that caused a lot of the confusion that was going on regarding the comeback. People were confusing LA's comeback with the details being lined up for the development squad. Entertaining to say the least.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Coolhand, I'm all for any development team and am really more curious about Taylor Phinney's involvement. 

The last comment has more to do with my opinion that Lance is a me-first jerk that hates being out of the spotlight. Your opinion may differ but mine's just as valid.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lets see... developing U23 riders = big ego. How?

The man is trying to give something back and you attack him. Who is the egotist now?


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Sorry fanboys. The original question has to do with "Why Taylor?" and "I thought he was with JV's teams?" but no one has answered that. I guess you don't know. 
Thanks for rushing to defend Lance though. He really needs our support right now. 
(I've edited my post accordingly)


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

3rensho said:


> Coolhand, I'm all for any development team and am really more curious about Taylor Phinney's involvement.
> 
> The last comment has more to do with my opinion that Lance is a me-first jerk that hates being out of the spotlight. Your opinion may differ but mine's just as valid.


What's wrong with wanting to develop young riders and in doing so, sign the some of the better ones so that the squad has a good mix of experience as well as really new upcoming riders?

You can say that he's doing so to gain more publicity but how is what he is doing bad nonetheless?


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

3rensho said:


> Sorry fanboys. The original question has to do with "Why Taylor?" and "I thought he was with JV's teams?" but no one has answered that. I guess you don't know.
> Thanks for rushing to defend Lance though. He really needs our support right now.
> (I've edited my post accordingly)


Let's see...because Taylor is probably the best all-around U-23 rider in the country. Because Lance's team will likely be even more visible than Slipstream, therefore providing even more exposure for Taylor. Because Livestrong will likely be even more well funded than Slipstream. Because Axel Merckx has a way cooler name than Jonathan Vaughters.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

nrs-air said:


> Let's see...because Taylor is probably the best all-around U-23 rider in the country. Because Lance's team will likely be even more visible than Slipstream, therefore providing even more exposure for Taylor. Because Livestrong will likely be even more well funded than Slipstream. Because Axel Merckx has a way cooler name than Jonathan Vaughters.


All those are true, but Axel doesn't have the constantly-changing, ever-hip facial hair of JV. That's how he got DZ in, and it's a strong recruiting tool.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

3rensho said:


> Sorry fanboys. The original question has to do with "Why Taylor?" and "I thought he was with JV's teams?" but no one has answered that. I guess you don't know.
> Thanks for rushing to defend Lance though. He really needs our support right now.
> (I've edited my post accordingly)


Oh, I'm with you. JV is *MUCH* better in the development department than LA will ever be...

LA will develop them right off a cliff...

I'm surprised Davis Phinney and his wife have such little perspective on the matter.. They have to know what's going on, and LeMond was a contemporary of both of Taylor's parents.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Sweet! Is this all it takes to get some action on these boards? Usually my responses kill a thread in a heartbeat and I go back to lurking. 

So no one has any valid info huh? 

How about this one then, was Taylor eligible to ride in the U-23 TT at Worlds this year? 
Peter Stetina kicked ass (as did Amber Neben - Gold!) and I was surprised to not see him on the start list.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

Sojourneyman said:


> All those are true, but Axel doesn't have the constantly-changing, ever-hip facial hair of JV. That's how he got DZ in, and it's a strong recruiting tool.


Ah, yes. The facial hair. It is indeed awesome. I wonder if I can fill Taylor's vacancy and become JV's protege in hip facial hair. I don't even think Taylor's shaving every day. 



> Oh, I'm with you. JV is MUCH better in the development department than LA will ever be...
> 
> LA will develop them right off a cliff...
> 
> I'm surprised Davis Phinney and his wife have such little perspective on the matter.. They have to know what's going on, and LeMond was a contemporary of both of Taylor's parents.


I'm lost.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

3rensho said:


> Sorry fanboys. The original question has to do with "Why Taylor?" and "I thought he was with JV's teams?" but no one has answered that. I guess you don't know.
> Thanks for rushing to defend Lance though. He really needs our support right now.
> (I've edited my post accordingly)


I'm not defending Lance but I'm calling it as things are panning out.

He wants Taylor coz he's one of the best.

JV is a good developer for sure but perhaps, the lure to ride under Lance's tutelage is too great for those riders.

He was a 7 time Tour winner anyway. Like him or not. Accuse him or not. Young riders have lots they can learn from him for sure and many still idolize him too.

Just sayin.

// Defending a team/person does not mean you're a fanboy and pointing something bad out doesn't mean you're a hater either. It's excessive defending or excessive hating that fit in this category and even then, it still depends on the situation. Again, just sayin.


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

3rensho said:


> Sweet! Is this all it takes to get some action on these boards? Usually my responses kill a thread in a heartbeat and I go back to lurking.
> 
> So no one has any valid info huh?
> 
> ...



CRICKETS CHIRPING


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

3rensho said:


> How about this one then, was Taylor eligible to ride in the U-23 TT at Worlds this year?
> Peter Stetina kicked ass (as did Amber Neben - Gold!) and I was surprised to not see him on the start list.


Probably peaked for Beijing like Armstrong, K.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Any chance JV is pissed right now? Lance and JV are supposedly not the best of friends, and along comes Lance and steals Minny Phinney right out from under him. Who knew cycing could have such drama? As the wheels turn


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The more development teams the better.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

3rensho said:


> Coolhand, I'm all for any development team and am really more curious about Taylor Phinney's involvement.
> 
> The last comment has more to do with my opinion that Lance is a me-first jerk that hates being out of the spotlight. Your opinion may differ but mine's just as valid.


And Vaughters isn't? The only difference between the two is Vaughters was slower, and loves slacker hipster wanna-be facial hair. Nobody loves the camera like him, even though he really has done nothing IMHO. 

Also, don't forget most of his signings have failed- badly. All hype and one lucky hit with VdV, who was good before he came there (same with Phinney).


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

coop said:


> Any chance JV is pissed right now? Lance and JV are supposedly not the best of friends, and along comes Lance and steals Minny Phinney right out from under him. Who knew cycing could have such drama? As the wheels turn


You gotta believe JV is PO'd. Having another U23 team is a good thing though.
I also wonder if Axel's directing will be better. Garmin let a bunch of races get away from them, snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.....US Pro, Tour of Georgia, maybe even a TDF stage to name a few.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Is this the groungwork for a Livestrong pro tour team?


----------



## velomoto (Oct 6, 2005)

Could very well be. Taking LIVESTRONG global is a multi year plan and will need exposure in the years to come on the world stage. That being said Lance's return to Astana is at best for one year - IMHO I may be wrong you never know with him.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

bigpinkt said:


> Taylor Phinney is going to ride for the Livestrong development team next year, with Axel as DS.


Details:



> Phinney and Merckx Armstrong is forming a U23 road racing team that will be managed by retired pro Axel Merckx and will include Phinney, who currently races for Garmin-Slipstream.
> 
> "Taylor is the future of American cycling," Armstrong said. "I feel like building this team around Taylor, having Axel Merckx direct the team, this is what the sport needs."
> 
> The New York Times reported that team will be sponsored by Trek Bicycles.


From Velonews:

http://www.velonews.com/article/83572/armstrong-to-astana


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> And Vaughters isn't? The only difference between the two is Vaughters was slower, and loves slacker hipster wanna-be facial hair. Nobody loves the camera like him, even though he really has done nothing IMHO.


Yeah seriously, every time I read anything bicycling related I stop and go "ooo another Banana Republic ad, oh wait it's just JV posing for a cover shot in another article about how he's Jesus and his team is built on the twelve apostles." They way over hyped themselves. To the point where their team can't be considered successful even when compared to the likes of Rock Racing( Oh crap! did he just use the "R" word?!). They should have aimed low and then way over excelled. It would have attracted way more attention for the coming seasons, rather than the collective yawn they're receiving now.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

3rensho said:


> How about this one then, was Taylor eligible to ride in the U-23 TT at Worlds this year?
> Peter Stetina kicked ass (as did Amber Neben - Gold!) and I was surprised to not see him on the start list.


No. Taylor was not eligible to race U-23 worlds. U23 stuff is limited to U23 age riders (racing age 19-23). While Taylor is technically under 23 years of age, he's not in the 19 - 23 racing age category. So while he can race "up" in the Olympics, he can't race up for U23 stuff. 

Taylor is a beast. He's that good, and in my opinion, Lance is latching onto his stardom early before he gets too expensive or locked up with another program. I think having Axel be his DS is great. Supposedly, they connected a few years back and are mutual fans of one another superior genetics.

I also corrected your previous post. 



3rensho said:


> In other news, Lance rules, thank God he's back. .................cycling hasn't been relevant in mainstream media since he left, or was dating one of the Olsen twins. Maybe the sports stands a chance of finding a sponsor or two if they hear the name "Lance" associated with cycling again


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

lookrider said:


> Oh, I'm with you. JV is *MUCH* better in the development department than LA will ever be...
> 
> LA will develop them right off a cliff...
> 
> I'm surprised Davis Phinney and his wife have such little perspective on the matter.. They have to know what's going on, and LeMond was a contemporary of both of Taylor's parents.


Davis and Lance have a good history. Those with a deeper knowledge of the situation understand this. Lance had cancer, Davis father Damon had cancer. He was the founder of CCC (cyclists combating cancer), a group that really had a strong impact on Lance. For all intents and purposes CCC provided the groundwork for what LAF has become. 

In his healthier days Davis was a Ride For The Roses regular. 

As for LA's development skills the reality is that nobody knows how he will perform but I think most everyone here knows that Lance won't be writing training programs for the kids and following them in the team car. He will find the right names to do that.


----------



## Rosicky (Mar 30, 2005)

Trek-Livestrong (USA) - U23
Arrivals Departures

Taylor Phinney (USA) -VMG/Felt 
Sam Bewley (NZL) 
Jesse Sergent (NZL) 
Cody Campbell (CAN) 
Guy East (USA) - CRCA/Sakonnect U25 
Ben Bradshaw (USA) 
Ryan Baumann (USA) - CRCA/Sakonnect U25 
Taylor Kuphaldt (USA) – DavisBike CLub 
Ben King (USA) – Kelly Benefit/Medifast

http://podiuminsight.blogspot.com/


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

FYI, my good friend just signed to the LiveStrong team. Ryan Baumann currently goes to school with me at UW-Madison. He takes off every spring semester to move to Tucson for training. He takes 6cr hours online while there...he's majoring in mechanical engineering and should graduate in fall 2009. He won the Tour of Belize, top 5 at U23 nationals, and a couple other damn good results. I'm surprised Guy East is there, too, though.

We ride together 1-3x/wk. He's damn strong, but not untouchable. Makes me feel better about myself sometimes, but makes me feel like I should quit riding on other days. Nothing like doing TT practice and doing 26-27mph for 30min on a standard road bike with no aero equipment. Ow.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

3rensho said:


> Sorry fanboys. The original question has to do with "Why Taylor?" and "I thought he was with JV's teams?"
> 
> Look at it this way. JV's main focus is not on the young guys squad. He's playing in the big pond now. With Livestrong, Mini Phinney has Axel plus all the doors LA can open with his name. It's not like he grew up with slipstream either. That club has been active here for a while (previously 5280) but phinney didn't grow up racing. He's only a couple years under his belt and learning fast. No long term relationship he's throwing away.
> 
> ...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

fleck said:


> 3rensho said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry fanboys. The original question has to do with "Why Taylor?" and "I thought he was with JV's teams?"
> ...


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> fleck said:
> 
> 
> > Respectfully, not true. JV was PISSED when Phinney left. Phinney basically went behind his back to sign with LifeStrong. There are no doors mini-Phinney needs opened by Lance -- he already has his father and his own amazing accomplishments. The major differences are that 1. Mini-Phinney is paid more now and 2. He is the team captain in most races; whereas before, he wouldn't be doing much on the road with the firepower Garmin now has.
> ...


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

FWIW, Taylor has said in interviews that he had a personal relationship with Armstrong. Apparently he had met Armstrong at the TdF while following the race with his father. He was said to be impressed at the time, and further impressed when Armstrong remembered him at later meetings.

I don't disupute the issues regarding professional relationships already discussed in this thread. It just seem to me that as Taylor's cycling career has taken off during the last year and Armsrong's interest in junior cycling has coincidentally gone up, it became a good match.

JSR


----------



## Viking (Jan 3, 2006)

*Money*

MONEY- That's why Mini Phinny is riding for Livestrong. Back when Davis Phinny was involved with Pearl Izumi he tried to beat the crap out of Armstrong. Armstrong(while at Postal was wearing Pearl) was supposedly at the Pearl office having a meeting with some of the product development staff and basically called them all m f ers. The story goes that Davis had to be physically restrained from the room the meeting was being held...


----------

